
Godot Game Engine – Tutorial Series - generic_user
http://www.gamefromscratch.com/page/Godot-Game-Engine-tutorial-series.aspx
======
giancarlostoro
This engine is very interesting. I had seen it sometime back but seeing it on
Steam is what made me really look at it. You can run the editor on Windows,
Mac or Linux. The whole thing is BSD Licensed (or MIT) editor, engine and all.
It is C++ code and features their own custom scripting language that is
somewhat Python-like and influenced no doubt by other scripting languages.
Also did I mention it publishes to Android, iOS, Mac, Windows, Linux and even
HTML5, and you can also grab the binaries off their side (20 MB ~) or source
from GitHub. Neat project. Still havent had the joy of making anything great
with it yet. Oh and it does either 2D or 3D.

~~~
tomatsu
> _custom scripting language that is somewhat Python-like_

You'll be able to use C# in 3.x.

~~~
giancarlostoro
I don't mind the Python-like language, but that is definitely interesting to
hear.

------
CaptSpify
Hey! I'm using that to write a game right now!

It's just a hobby game, I doubt I'll do anything other than open-source it,
but it's been fun. I don't have any experience with other engines, but this
one has been great to learn on. The GDScript isn't too hard to figure out, but
their documentation can be a bit lacking at times. It feels _really_ polished
for an OS project.

I haven't used any other engines so I don't have any experience, but I would
still recommend this for a beginner.

~~~
rdavis
I've just started using Godot to create a hobby game too!

GDScript is very nice and simple and the guide is quite good but I definitely
agree with you that the docs are fairly sparse, especially the API and class
reference.

I've dabbled with Cocos2d-x in the past and am thoroughly impressed by the
polish of Godot and so far have found it more approachable. The demo projects
are also very full featured.

------
qwertyuiop924
I haven't gotten into Godot, but it looks interesting.

At the very least, their blog is interesting. And their annual April Fools
posts ([https://godotengine.org/article/godot-aims-
mainstream](https://godotengine.org/article/godot-aims-mainstream),
[https://godotengine.org/article/godot-now-really-
free](https://godotengine.org/article/godot-now-really-free)) are fantastic.

------
MrBra
Happy to see this is alive and kicking since it became OS.

I've never had the occasion to deep dive into it, so I wonder, from 10000 feet
how does it differentiates from Unity?

~~~
alxmdev
I know a lot of indie game developers that use Unity, and not having access to
the source code to understand why something isn't working as expected is a
very common complaint. Being able to dive into the code you're building on top
of is a super power.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Okay, but then the question becomes: why use Godot over UE4?

~~~
vinterdev
UE4 is massive and overkill for 2D games or low-poly 3D, especially if you
intend to release on mobile (which Godot is designed to do well). It really
depends on what you are trying to do.

------
kriro
It's a cool engine. I hope they will integrate AR capabilities some day
(there's an open issue about this on GH). Maybe they could integrate with
ARToolkit once v6 is released. Since all I do with game engines is AR my best
option so far is Unity (sometimes with ARToolkit, sometimes with
Vuforia)...which is good but not great. I'd actually love to switch over to an
all open stack.

Hopefully the C# support in v3 will be good to lure some Unity devs over :)

------
I_am_tiberius
Oh no. I thought it is a game engine for Golang:-(

------
FnuGk
Why is it that game engines have to whole custom IDE's with their own
programming language, text editor and all other kinds of GUI tools.

Why can it not just be a library that you call functions from?

~~~
thedaemon
Because that would be a Library, not an Engine.

------
animal531
I looked at all the major engines a while back. Of all the smaller engines
(non-Unity/UE4) Godot had the greatest range of tutorials that just worked.

However using it I kept running into issues in the editor. Lockups and weird
niggly things that eventually put me off using it.

I'll have another look when 3.x lands though.

------
pawadu
Has anyone used godot on mobile (android, ios)?

How complicated is the build performance and how is performance?

------
rijoja
This looks cool but when I start it I get an 1024x600 which makes it
impossible for me to even browse my filesystem properly.

